
Show HN: Windo, a Simple Timezone Tool - alexjray
https://windo.app
======
alexjray
Hey hacker news, Alex here!

I created the timezone tool I have always wanted. Something simple, useful and
shareable.

The application is URL based and saves to your browser's storage so you don't
have to keep adding/removing timezones to compare.

Additionally, I wanted each URL to be shareable across many platforms. Windo
parses each URL to generate dynamic open graph images and titles that unfurl
when you post that link to different platforms.

There is a lot I still want to do, but I was curious if this is something you
all would use and why?

Thanks a ton!

\- Alex

------
ocdtrekkie
This is kinda neat. However, I found the time zone suggestions nearly useless
past the initial one. I live in Chicago, and that was a suggestion initially,
so great.

...But then all of the suggestions for cities to add were "close" timezones. I
naturally can quickly infer when California or New York time is, so once I've
selected that I'm in Chicago, a pile of suggestions for n-2 and n+2 cities
isn't all that helpful.

If I pick a US-based initial timezone, offer me London, Tokyo, etc. Like,
suggest timezones that I probably can't easily calculate from memory, and am
likely to be interested in based on popularity in international business.

~~~
alexjray
So I updated the suggestion list so that the locations are ordered by
population size, the largest appearing at the top.

I figured the cities with higher populate would be the most relevant.

------
bastijn
I'm using [https://www.worldtimebuddy.com](https://www.worldtimebuddy.com) for
this. I like how it's ui is much more condensed versus yours. Also it supports
saving time ones through urls like so:

[https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/?pl=1&lid=2756253,1277333,294...](https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/?pl=1&lid=2756253,1277333,294801,5350159&h=2756253)

Only thing is it has a limited set of free features.

